# كيفية ازالة املاح الحديد من المياه



## haithammoftah (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة 

اعمل علي تصميم محطة مياه ro 
ووجدت ان هناك نسبة عالية من املاح الحديد في المياه ارجو الافادة عن كيفية ازالة هذه الاملاح بالتفصيل 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Meado (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتقطير


----------



## طارق العسال (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن ازالة ملح الحديد بالاكسدة عن طريق مادة مؤكسده قوية مثل برمنجانات البوتاسيوم وذلك حتى يتم تحويل ملح الحديد من الصورة الذائبه الى صوره غير ذائبه يمكن ترسيبها والافضل من ذلك استخدام الاكسدة بالهواء (الاكسجين ) باستخدام ضواغط الهواء ثم بعدها عملية الفلترة بالفلاتر الرمليه الخاصة او غيرها من الفلاتر


----------



## ALAA ORABI (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*إن الطريقة الشائعة المستخدمة في إزالة الحديد من المياه هي التهوية بحيث تتم التهوية عن طريق عمل شلال أو التحكم بتصميم الخزان وذلك بعمل هدارات أو باستخدام خزان التهوية الذي يشبه شكل حلبة السباق ... *


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ هيثم مفتاح هل بالامكان تزويدنا بتركيز الاملاح المقصودة او تركيز الحديد في الماء المطلوب وما هو الغرض من الاستخدام له والكمية التي تم التصميم بناءا عليها. حتى نناقش الموضوع بطريقة علمية لها مراجع علمية تساعد في المطلوب .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mostafa abdeen (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ضخ الهواء من خلال كمبروسير


----------



## م/م سعيد (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عن طريق عمل شلال ماء ولكن يكون بقوه ضغط كبير ليعرض اكبر كميه ممكنه من الماء المحمل بالحديد ليتأكسد و يترسب
ثم تركب بعده محطه فلاتر ميديا(رمليه) لأزاله الرواسب


----------



## haithammoftah (15 يناير 2013)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ هيثم مفتاح هل بالامكان تزويدنا بتركيز الاملاح المقصودة او تركيز الحديد في الماء المطلوب وما هو الغرض من الاستخدام له والكمية التي تم التصميم بناءا عليها. حتى نناقش الموضوع بطريقة علمية لها مراجع علمية تساعد في المطلوب .
> وبالتوفيق



نسبة الاملاح الموجودة بالمياه 3 ppm والنسبة المسموح بها 0.15 ppm ,
المياه الناتجه مياه شرب 
وظهر لي مشكله اخري الاوهي 

زيادة نسبة الاشعاع التي وصلت الي 112 pic والمطلوب الا تزيد علي 5 pic مع العلم انني اذا حاولت تقيل نسبة الاشعاع الي النسبة المطلوبة قلت نسبة الاملاح الكلية المذابة عن الحد المطلوب


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 يناير 2013)

اخي هيثم السلام عليكم
الطرق المتبعة في هذه الحالة هي عمل حقن لمواد مخثرة وفص المواد العالقة من ما يسمى dmf وهو فلتر يحتوي على الرمل الناعم والحصى في الاسفل وفوقه مادة الانثراسايت والتي تشبة الكربون النشط ويجب التخلص من الاشعاع بقدر الامكان ويمكن اعادة بعض الاملاح الى الماء بحقن هيدروكسيد الكالسيو ومعادة ذلك بغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون لتحقيق درجة حموضة بين 8.3 و 8.6 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

